# Chicogo area flu



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if you're in the area http://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com/


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep...This has been on our news ALOT the last several weeks. Dog parks/Day care places are empty and people are really taking this outbreak seriously and everyone seems to be taking the necessary precautions. I live in the burbs of Chicago and got a notice via -email from my Vet letting everyone know what is going on even tho it hasn't showed up by me. Whimsy is not around any dogs..and I dont' take her anywhere. She leads a very sheltered life LOL.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

stay safe Whimsy and everyone else.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Nationals is in Chicago this summer. Something to be very aware of.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I read about the dog flu in the Chicago area a few days ago. A lot of business here leave water bowls out for dogs which is nice, but I have always thought this to be a little concerning. Hoping this virus does not continue to spread.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Nationals isn't until August...I would hope it would be over with by then.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Dave, are there any circumstances where Dr. Dodd would recommend vaccination for this?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

We had an outbreak of canine flu in our area a couple of years ago and vets were recommending the vaccine. I had them give it to Tyler because of his senior status and last year he got the booster. However, this year, I opted out of it because there hasn't been any more cases and he is only in contact with dogs that I know. The vaccine never harmed him, but I have been very lucky in that respect because he has never had a reaction to any vaccine they have given him over the years and, believe me, he has had many!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hsusa said:


> Dave, are there any circumstances where Dr. Dodd would recommend vaccination for this?


I don't like to guess what she's saying. I think she is leaving it up to the individual based on their own risk factors. ??


----------



## Tango's Mom (Feb 13, 2015)

I live downtown Chicago and am extremely paranoid about this! I don't take Tango anywhere these days! Not even outside to do his business. I'd like to shake the hand of the person who invented potty pads.


----------



## Purplegirl091324 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Ok, stupid question, but...*

I live in the Chicago Burbs. So, I'm aware of the flu and how it spreads. And have talked with my vet about the option to get the flu vaccine. She wanted me to wait a few weeks since she just completed her round of puppy shots. Although we don't know if the vaccine will protect against this particular strain, it might help to fight it a little better than without. So, I do plan to get it. However, my question is ... how long do we keep them away from places (groomer, daycare, parks, etc.)? Indefinitely? How do you know when it's all blown over? Penny is pad trained, so we don't go out much, but I have her enrolled to participate in obedience classes in two weeks. And would like to take her to the groomers (I comb/brush her, but don't quite have the courage yet to trim her nails or fur yet :fear. Now with the weather warmer, I want to take her to the park and so on.

Like I said, it's probably a stupid question.... :biggrin1:


----------



## Tango's Mom (Feb 13, 2015)

Purplegirl091324 said:


> I live in the Chicago Burbs. So, I'm aware of the flu and how it spreads. And have talked with my vet about the option to get the flu vaccine. She wanted me to wait a few weeks since she just completed her round of puppy shots. Although we don't know if the vaccine will protect against this particular strain, it might help to fight it a little better than without. So, I do plan to get it. However, my question is ... how long do we keep them away from places (groomer, daycare, parks, etc.)? Indefinitely? How do you know when it's all blown over? Penny is pad trained, so we don't go out much, but I have her enrolled to participate in obedience classes in two weeks. And would like to take her to the groomers (I comb/brush her, but don't quite have the courage yet to trim her nails or fur yet :fear. Now with the weather warmer, I want to take her to the park and so on.
> 
> Like I said, it's probably a stupid question.... :biggrin1:


I would call your vet and groomers to see what they say. I called the place I take Tango and they said they're clear now. I'm taking him over today to get his nails trimmed cuz I can't take it anymore! And I have a friend coming over tomorrow to meet him and I'd hate for him to scratch her all up. Also, he's chewing up his paws, so I know it's bothering him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

,importance of diet and a healthy immune system http://www.thepossiblecanine.com/strengthening-the-canine-immune-system-101


----------

